# Tall and skinny mold in Australia?



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get them here?
Appart from buying in US and paying for ridiculous postage? 
I've seen them pop up on Aussie CP FB pages but no one's willing to share how they got it.
I contacted Aussiesoapsupplies and they were thinking of stocking BB one, but it will take weeks or months.
Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2015)

Have you tried Etsy?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, but I can't find what I'm after.
I should've specified I'm after sturdy white silicone one. Similar to those "Handmade in Florida" is using.
I apologise, I'm on my phone and unable to post photos or links.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 7, 2015)

Aw silicone? I was going to direct you to the make your own wooden mold thread! I love my tall and skinny wooden mold that I made


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah silicone; )  I'm over and done with lining lol.


----------



## fsanderson (Apr 13, 2015)

Have you thought about making your own silicone mold? I'm going to attempt to make my own. I've been watching videos and reading up on it and it does look easy....we'll see! I'll have to post pics once I get those done.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 20, 2015)

In case you dont already know Aussie Soaps now have one available for about $33 I think it is.....I should know I already bought one.....but I'm trying to block soap purchases out of my mind


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 21, 2015)

Nah, I'm not into making molds and stuff, too lazy haha.

Cookie, I've seen it already.  
Have been keeping eye on their website as they promised few weeks ago they will start stocking it.
Do you like it, does it seem sturdy? According to BB reviews it does bow out a bit. 
I need to order some supplies from them but keep putting it off as I'm not sure if it's worth the money or not. I was in process of saving up to ship one from the other supplier (US based).


----------



## Cookie (Apr 21, 2015)

It hasn't arrived yet so I don't know. They do recommend that if you fill it up to the top that you support the sides so it doesn't bow out. I think anything of that dimension is likely to bow. I've got a couple of their silicone slab moulds and I'm very happy with them. I had looked into ordering one from overseas but the postage and exchange rate was just a killer. I'm happy with the cost of the Aussie Soaps one, even though I do not like the minimum order business they're my favourite place to buy from.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks  I thought you got it already.
I think I might get it in the end too as the one in US I was looking comes to about $100 with postage.
I also have another BB mould that I got from them and I'm happy with it. 
I need some FOs and oils so $40.00 minimum won't be a problem.


----------

